# New E30 / E21 / 2002 ultra-lightweight race wheel coming soon from UUC!



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2003)

New E30 ultra-lightweight race wheel coming soon from UUC!








We are now taking pre-orders on a special lightweight 15x7 5-spoke race wheel, exclusively built by a leading force in the wheel manufacturing community. This is a popular "tuner style" wheel that looks great and clears many big brake kits.








This is the perfect track or street wheel for fitting wide rubber under your car. At just over 13lbs., you'll have a hard time finding a better performance wheel for the money! 25mm offset, flow-formed for superior strength, and fully tested for impact and crack resistance. Available in anthracite or bronze color. BMW roundel center caps are also available.

Ideal for SpecE30 and other race classes, also stylish enough for street use.

*PRE-ORDER NOW for only $99 PER WHEEL! (shipping additional) AVAILABLE LATE MARCH OR EARLY APRIL, 2008. *

*ADDITIONAL PRE-ORDER SPECIAL OFFER: *Buy 4 or more wheels, get the UUC stainless steel brake line kit for only $69 (normally $119). _You must add the brake lines to your order! _ Special offer only available until wheels start shipping.

*ORDER NOW:* http://www.nexternal.com/uuc/Product590

*Applications:* E30 ('82-'92) 325, 318 (all models except iX), E21 3-series, and 2002

*Bolt pattern:* 4x100

*Size:* 15x7

*Offset:* 25

*Weight:* approximately 13.25lbs.

*Color:* bronze or anthracite


----------

